
Ask HN: Will you be switching back to NPM from Yarn with NPM5? - amk_
NPM 5 is now npm@next and incorporates a lot of the features that differentiated Yarn from npm, like lock files, caching, save by default. Will you be switching back to NPM?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;npm&#x2F;npm&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v5.0.0
======
dvdhnt
So, it's kind of a crazy situation, isn't it? If you have yarn, you likely
have NPM installed, too, and potentially use both depending on what project
you're currently working on.

Personally, I often use yarn when starting new projects but sometimes find
myself habitually reverting to NPM.

I suppose then that NPM5 will have little to no effect on mine or my team's
workflow :).

------
jb510
This is a great question... I've come to really like Yarn because of its
caching. Much like HHVM was great for a time though there is no point in using
"the feature rich alternative" when the mainstream system finally adopts all
those features that pulled you away. Aside from syntax is there any reason to
keep using Yarn?

------
alwillis
Probably not. Yarn is still faster and has some other niceties that npm 5.0
doesn’t have. Yarn is still relatively young and will likely to continue to
improve faster than npm will.

------
chad-autry
I attempted to switch to Yarn immediately, but actually hit one of the few
issues they ended up documenting (can't remember which now). Never actually
ended up switching, so no need to switch back.

